# Toyota resources



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone know of a forum for Toyota guys? I come here for winter stuff, Lawnsite for mowing stuff, Chevytalk and Oilburners for my Chevy stuff, but would like to find a Toyota forum where I can learn a few things since I'm now a proud Toyota owner.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

pirate 4x4


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks!


Aaargh! Here there be pirates!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

http://tacomaterritory.com/forum/

But they are a bunch of A holes over there


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> http://tacomaterritory.com/forum/
> 
> But they are a bunch of A holes over there


Are they as bad as the A holes I found at Pirate 4x4?

what a bunch of losers.


----------



## Remerson (Dec 25, 2003)

*Toyota website*

Tundrasolutions.com

Great people, great vehicles, lots of help with mods and repairs (if you ever need any - it's a Toyota!)


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> http://tacomaterritory.com/forum/
> 
> But they are a bunch of A holes over there


If you like people cursing about everything folks say then Tacomaterritory is for you. Probably almost as bad as Pirate...

Some helpful folks and some that just bitc# at you about not searching or not being a real off roader or having a solid axle swap.

So sad cause it's a great taco site. Lots of the folks that really wheel and know their tacos and there are quite a number of professional Toyota dealership techs on board.

Unfortunately the site owner does not moderate it well (well, not at all) for "professionalism" and some of the members go out of their way to act like 12 year olds.

Half of their disk space is wasted by flaming replies filled with profanity telling someone not to be an "a hole" (or other profanity) and do a search on the subject... But if you're in the clique they are nice to the person and if not they do everything they can do to get under someone's skin.

Makes me appreciate how professional _this_ site is!!!!


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

*toyota nation*

I've been on this site for a while:

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/f80

for my 89'

anlso there's one called yota tech which is very good, less kids:

http://www.yotatech.com/

Pete


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Pirate4x4 has a WEALTH of knowledge, but as I think you probably found out, newbies need to tread lightly. There is a flamefree newbie section to post in which is a good idea if you question just how "hardcore" your question is. The worst thing you can do is start firing back at them when they start flaming you. They feed off that.

Toyotaoffroad.com is also another good site although I haven't been there in a while. It's not that I think pirate is better, but pirate has a general **** chat section that can be pretty damn funny.

My SASed '93 Yota


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah...if nothing else just shoot me a PM. I like talking Toyota with anyone else that wants to.


----------

